# Niagra / dglux



## philipp00 (18 Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Hatt jemand Erfahrung von euch mit Niagra und dglux?
Was spricht für diese System und was spricht dagegen?
Bin am überlegen ob wir dies bei uns einsetzen sollen.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2021)

Wie bei allem in dem Umfeld muss man zwischen Werbepropekt und Wirklichkeit trennen.
Und da hilft nur Testen.
Stellst du so ein System 10 Leuten vor, gibt es 100 Anforderungen und am Schluss nutzt es nur einer von den 10


----------



## philipp00 (19 Februar 2021)

Das ist auch ein ansatz. ;-)
Bin schon am testen, aber hab mir gedacht vielleicht, habt hier schon jemand erfahrung damit, sprich kann evtl. sagen was ihn gestört hat oder was besonders gut war aus seiner Sicht.


----------

